# For SC, Ga and NC smokers



## gooose53 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Carolina Pit Masters BBQ Cooking School* 
3
I went to the first one last year and it was fantastic!!  Well worth the time and money!!   Gooose53

Hello Everyone,

Do you love BBQ? If youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re like most folks, you do. You now have the unique opportunity to learn to make great bbq like your favorite BBQ restaurant, or like the professional BBQ teams seen on TV. Donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t let this one of a kind BBQ experience pass you by. The Carolina Pit Masters BBQ Cooking School is coming to the Charleston, SC area. Teaming up with the Charleston area Shriners, this special event will benefit the Shriners Hospital for Children. 

The Carolina Pit Masters are conducting a professional BBQ cooking school on February 22nd and 23rd at the Dorchester Shrine Club in Summerville. Here is your opportunity to learn the art of cooking great BBQ. Whether you cook for family and friends or cook competitively, the Carolina Pit Masters Cooking School can help you improve your BBQ skills. 

The Carolina Pit Master BBQ Cooking School is led by the 2007 Best of the Best Champion Russ Cornette and 2006 SC State Champion Jack Waiboer and their award winning staff, Garland Hudgins and Rusty Painter. These gentlemen have over 20 years experience in competition BBQ and have won numerous BBQ awards. You will actively participate in planning, selecting, preparing, cooking and presenting three different types of BBQ; Ribs, Pork Shoulder and the ultimate challenge, Whole Hog. You will learn the low and slow methods of smoking meat that makes BBQ one of Americaâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s favorite eats. 

The Carolina Pit Masterâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s two-day School is the only school of its kind. It puts you in the middle of a simulated BBQ competition. As part of a team, you will prepare your BBQ and learn to control the three â€œTsâ€, Time, Temperature and Technique. You will also learn what BBQ judges are looking for by being part of an open judging session of certified BBQ judges. Providing you the opportunity to observe how BBQ is judged and receive direct feedback on your BBQ. 

Spend a weekend learning the fine art of BBQ and help make a difference in a childâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s life. Make plans to attend the Carolina Pit Masters BBQ Cooking School on February 22nd and 23rd and benefit the Shriners Hospital for Children. It will make a great gift. Request your application now as space is limited. 

Contact [email protected] or visit www.scbbqtalk.com for information and to enroll today.

The Carolina Pit Masters are proud to support the Dorchester Shrine Club and the Shriners Hospital for Children.


----------

